# effervesence



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

Post #1 


NRG Member


First Name : max
Group: Contractor Member
Posts: 54
Joined: 25-May 08
From: Roswell, GA
Member No.: 190


I did a Pres. TL roofing install 4 years ago. There were several stone chimneys and one of them has continued to effervesce onto the shingles. I believe there were at least 2 coats of Siloxane applied. Homeowner is not sure if that has stopped but wants me to reseal again and again if I think necessary. Anyone have any suggestions? Tell me what you think masons.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Effervesce is what your sparkling water has.

The issue you have is water infiltration into that chimney. Solve that, and the efflorescence will stop, and you can use any of several cleaners to remove the stain.

If it is soft and chalky, it is one thing, if it is hard and calcified it is another, but you have to solve the issue before you think about removing the symptom.


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok how do I solve the issue. The cap is sealed with a seal-o-flex roofing system. Watertight. Might be getting in at the brick ledge. Should mason slope the ledge if it is not already. What kind of cleaner? For the roof? Copper? There is no staining on the stone. Should I reapply siloxanne? I believe it is hard and calcified .


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

By the way, I recommended Max register on this forum from another Roofing Forum we are on together and told him you guys could set him straight.

I recommended a cantilevered add on to the brick ledge, just to mitigate the amount of moisture entering from that horizontal shelf.

There is another chimney on his beautiful looking roof that is not having any issues at all like the one shown.

Could it be someting in the mortar mix?

Max, enter your trade in your profile please.

Ed


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is water from somewhere, that is the only thing that will cause it. It could be water that was trapped when it was built, although that looks a little extreme for that.

Any horizontal surface is a likely spot for moisture to enter, so it can't hurt to check and cove the brick corbeling. If you do cove it, use a modified repair mortar so it doesn't just crack off.

It appears to be a lime run, but you need someone to check it and make sure. Using the wrong cleaner could make it worse. Hard and calcerous or soft and chalky?


----------



## Michael Olding (Aug 5, 2008)

It is likely that the projection has a lot of nooks and crannies and likely pitched back just a little, where the water can work it's way in so I would put a wash there first. 

From what I can see of the pictures it looks like the flashing is probably tucked in a good ways into the stone work. As the water migrates down into the interior of the masonry from the projected ledge it gets trapped at the flashing and weeps out, which is good.

However it is also taking the saturated salts probably from the mortar and leaching them out as well. Check with your local masonry supply company for cleaning products and TALK TO THE PEOPLE AT TECH SUPPORT, not the supplier for recommendations, they will recommend a cleaner.

If the mortar wasn't mixed or tooled properly then you could have a sieve for a chimney but let's hope that is not the case.

Hesitant to tell you what to use here as many of the products could cause damage to the copper and/or roof if you don't use the right one. Good luck.


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

Tks again Ed. It already shows my trade as roofing contractor, not sure what else I should do. I will be sealing the chimney tomorrow, Friday, using this product. Arggggg,Not enough posts yet. I will also be removing 100 sq ft of shingle immediately below the chase and install new ones. T, this modified repair mortar, I can get at it Home Depot?
"It is likely that the projection has a lot of nooks and crannies and likely pitched back just a little, where the water can work it's way in so I would put a wash there first." Micheal, what is a wash?
I dont think I need any cleaner because there are no stains on the stone. I am installing new prepatinaed copper over the old stained copper and installing new shingles
There are 5 total stone chimneys on this house and this is the only trouble spot and wouldnt you know it, right on the front. Thanks for all the help. Tomorrows the day


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

111


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

222


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

333


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

444


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

555


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

666


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

777


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

888


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

999


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

101010


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

111111


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

121212


----------



## Max D (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.sealoflex.com/node/194


----------

